# Grinder Head Maintainance



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

If your auger tip looks like this:






It is time to order a new one:
https://www.lemproducts.com/product...-grinder/12-big-bite-grinder-parts#minicart_a

And replace it so it looks like this:


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2022)

That’s some mileage on the grinder bud. Dang bunch of miles to wear like that.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

5th tip I have changed in the last 8 years.....Did I mention I like sausages??? LOL!!!!


----------



## DougE (Feb 15, 2022)

Definitely gotta be shoving a lot of meat through it to wear like that.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

We ground almost 1000# this weekend for our processing day....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

While you are at it....buy a couple spare nylon auger washers too.....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

The auger tip will have more wear on one side than the other. The wear will happen opposite of where the meat exits the auger head and contacts the plate. If you hear a lot of clanking, the auger is bouncing around in the head and hitting the sides. Fat integrity will suffer as more slippage will occur which increases friction on the fat. Time to replace the auger tip.


----------



## DougE (Feb 15, 2022)

Do the pilot holes in the plates get wallered out (maybe only those in the south will get this,lol) too?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

No, but the edges of the holes will wear, which is why it is a good idea to sharpen both the plate and the knife. It is best to have dedicated knives for each plate you have....matched sets....they stay sharp longer.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 15, 2022)

That’s good info and something to watch for. Thanks.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

Whatever you do...do not weld the tip onto the auger. The tip is a consumable part meant to be replaced. Also a good idea to use a very small teeny tiny bit of food grade silicone on the tip of the threads for easier removal when necessary.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks for the info and pics on what to look for.  Will inspect mine next time when using.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> We ground almost 1000# this weekend for our processing day....


I am cranking it out too!  About 2 batches a month of 1000g each.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2022)

If your nylon washer looks like this:










Time for a new one. (this nylon washer was not from my grinder.)
Lube both sides of the nylon washer when prepping for grinding.


----------

